# new CC shampoo



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Has anyone had a chance to try the new Chris Christensen shampoo? Heres the linkNew Products


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I didn't know about that - looks good I might have to try! Thanks!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

hmm, guess I'll order it and give it a try!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

wow that sounds amazing! I know different products work for different dogs but if anyone uses this, please repost to this thread and let us know what you think! I always go to a big dog show in July where I get any CC products that I need...but who knows, I might have to just order early this year!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i just ordered it and will let you know!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> i just ordered it and will let you know!


thanks! I'm going to email this to some of my yorkie friends to see if they know of anyone that has tried it yet too.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I just ordered the 10.00 kit and the wooden pin brush, a friend of mine that has a maltese and a yorkie really likes the wooden pin brush for mats


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It sounds like a nice product for those that have Malts in coat.


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow! I´d love to try it. But we do not have it here in Czech. :angry: I hope I´ll find a nice eshop somewhere with nice shipping cost.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, good I am glad you are all trying it. I will wait for your results.  I am not rushing out and getting another thing like this after our Wampum fiasco, until I get a few trustworthy reports back.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> LOL, good I am glad you are all trying it. I will wait for your results.  I am not rushing out and getting another thing like this after our Wampum fiasco, until I get a few trustworthy reports back.


hehe - me too!

what happened with the wampum? a few people have told me to try that on Milo.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, I had to call poison control because he licked it and would not stop coughing and then whining. The doctor on the poison control hotline thought that he probably had a bit of a burning sensation from one of the ingredients and maybe the lathering agent had caused him an upset tummy. But in the end it was likely harmless. We could not find an ingredient list on the product though and both of us were guessing what might have been in there. 

I know some of it was my fault. I am very very careful what shampoo I use on the face now. 

But that was one of several issues I had with my wampum order.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I bathed everyone today in it. Overall it worked well, everyone was softer and shinier. I don't have any in full coat. My hand would glide over their back when I petted them. Tasha who has a thin silky coat, looked really good she was very shiny, so was Mickey and his coat is medium silk. Cookie who has a very soft coat felt very soft and smooth, but not as shiny as Tasha and Mickey. Everyone else is cottoney and they all felt very soft, even Gucci who has a coarser coat. I really liked the wooden pin brush for every day brushing I think the dogs liked it because it probably felt like a massage.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i bathed 4 dogs for a show today using the new CC shampoo and conditioner (Spectrum 10) They all looked really nice. No stringy coats and they are super white and clean, even Lucy who has been a yellowing a little bit looked really good. I did flat iron all four (two puppies and two adults) and I'll be able to get away with not rebathing them this weekend. The scent is strong but i like it - it may be too strong for some people though. It's more a scent like Dove Go Fresh, not strong like Crowne Royal.

I am going to give it a few more tries but I think I'll wind up ordering the gallon sizes.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I just ordered the shampoo and conditioner yesterday...looking forward to trying it. One of my friends already used some she ordered on her yorkies and really liked the results. Said she thought her hair was silkier and a little straighter and that she smelled really nice.


----------

